# Wildcat Archery Indoor Tournament Jan. 13th



## ScarletArrows (Dec 6, 2012)

...with the Ogeechee Bowmen we're going to be holding a shoot at Wildcat Archery and Hunting Supply in Pooler, GA. The shoot will be a modified Vegas round where we shoot 45 arrows instead of 30.

Since we have limited space, we're having a *pre-registration requirement.* Which is all summed up in the pdf. below. Don't worry...we'll do what we can to make sure everyone whom wants to shoot it has the chance.

If you have any questions give me a call at the shop, hit me back via PM, or via facebook, or if all else fails visa vi email.

Thanks in advance for any support! Hope to see ya there!


----------



## red1691 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll be 51 by then(and still kicking)!!!!!!! Can I shoot in the Old Man Class......


----------



## ScarletArrows (Dec 8, 2012)

red1691 said:


> I'll be 51 by then(and still kicking)!!!!!!! Can I shoot in the Old Man Class......



The mouth of the south does not get to shoot in the old mans class.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Dec 9, 2012)

Good Practice for the Evans County Indoor the following weekend


----------



## ScarletArrows (Dec 17, 2012)

*ttt*


----------



## red1691 (Dec 21, 2012)

What you going to feed us?


----------



## ScarletArrows (Dec 22, 2012)

red1691 said:


> What you going to feed us?



I know a guy whom makes some seriously good BBQ...maybe we can convince him to fire up the smoker?


----------



## red1691 (Dec 24, 2012)

I heard he was a scrooge!!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Dec 27, 2012)

red1691 said:


> I heard he was a scrooge!!!



I don't care about his feelings towards christmas...I just want his BBQ.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jan 2, 2013)

Pre Registrations due in soon. Give us a call at the shop if you have any questions 912-965-9453


----------



## red1691 (Jan 4, 2013)

ScarletArrows said:


> I don't care about his feelings towards christmas...I just want his BBQ.



How about a can of Vienna Sausage and a pack of crackers


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jan 11, 2013)

Afternoon line is full up. Morning still has openings. Contact the shop ASAP if you still want to shoot.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's the Results....


Youth Male Compound:
1st Justin Bustle 369 3x
2nd Cody Groover 252

Youth Female Compound:
1st Lyndsie Groover 174 12x
2nd Deanna Deloric 97

Youth Female Olympic Recurve:
1st Anna Lentz 258

Young Adult Female Compound:
1st Chelsea Carter 423 7x
2nd Harley Freil 324 1x

Mens Olympic Recurve:
1st Paul Lentz 341 1x

Female Traditional:
1st Lindsey Perci 32

Male Traditional:
1st Ernie Arh 292 1x

Female Bowhunter:
1st Christine Fisher 351 2x
2nd Jaci Lister 343 2x

Mens Bowhunter:
1st Micheal Koresdoski 433 14x
2nd James Padgett 420 7x
3rd John Solaro 410 7x
James Carter 407 7x
Aaron Reck 397 6x
William McCartney 380 7x
John Lister 376 5x
Terry Fennell 365 4x
Kenny Fennell 357 1x
Thomas Fisher 276

Senior Mens Open:
1st Ignacio Palacio 422 11x
2nd Cliff Rose 420 9x
3rd Bill Shurling 403 5x
Bobby Barrow 377 2x

Mens Open:
1st Tim Meyer 450 33x
2nd Paul Keen 436 17x
3rd Aaron Thompson 416 11x
Steve Middleton 413 9x
William Palacio 399 9x
Jesse Allen 297 5x
Andrew Palacio 162


----------



## red1691 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank You to everyone that came out to shoot! Hope all had a good time....


----------



## Toyrunner (Jan 14, 2013)

I really enjoyed the shoot, great tune-up for this year's indoor events. BTW what time did the afternoon line finish up?


----------



## watermedic (Jan 14, 2013)

450 w/33x is strong Tim!!


----------



## Toyrunner (Jan 14, 2013)

Was a good morning.  Setup new 2412s earlier in the week and finally got my stab weights better, makes my Burner hold pretty well!


----------



## red1691 (Jan 14, 2013)

Toyrunner said:


> I really enjoyed the shoot, great tune-up for this year's indoor events. BTW what time did the afternoon line finish up?



About 4:45 then a little while to add up those scores. A lot of new faces and 1st timers with several youth shooters. Great to see so many youth starting to pick up archery and having fun!!


----------



## paulkeen (Jan 14, 2013)

How many total shooters


----------



## Toyrunner (Jan 14, 2013)

I  believe a total of 33 shooters for the day.


----------



## paulkeen (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice turn out,  tim as always its a pleasure shooting against you can't wait to go back to statesboro


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 14, 2013)

where's all the guys???????  tony millsap, tom boots, the pruitt's, ricky d, jack o, charles c...you know the regulars????


----------

